# Tamiya F4U Corsair



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of my Tamiya Corsair built 3 or 4 years ago. It has an Eduards photo etch cockpit installed which you can't see. I have a stack of WW2 aircraft but about 3 years back migrated to my other geeky modeling interests of monsters, scifi, and real space. Anyway after my impending retirement I will attack that big stack of WW2 airplanes as well. This was a typically excellent Tamiya product and now that my skills have been developing I hope to do better when I get to that stack in the future.










Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice. Can't go wrong with Tamiya either.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Nice job, my fav WWII plane.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> Anyway after my impending retirement I will attack that big stack of WW2 airplanes as well.



Bob, I can recommend that retirement thing whole heartedly. Due to state financial problems (Michigan knows how to spend money stupidly) I got out of the university before they took all my retirement. Now I have time to build and build. I've even been able to finish several that have been lurking half built in boxe for years. Your gonna love it! 

And, nice job Corsair. I started a Trumpeter 1/32 A-10 but put it back in the box when I got scared. I've never done a plane, aside from 1/350th. Maybe it'll be next.


----------



## Ghillieman (Mar 17, 2011)

I love that kit. I built one myself with the wings folded and covered in grime. Tamiya kits are superb.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice clean build


----------

